# NY Airshow! June 14,15



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

There will be an airshow this weekend at Stewart International Airport, New Winsor (near Newburgh) N.Y. on June 14 and 15. Easy access from I-84 and NY Tway.

The Blue Angels will appear along with flights by both an f-14 and F-18. Static displays of the C5A and C-130. Also appearing in flight are vintage warbirds and others.

Check this link for more info and click on NY Airshow.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Any time you have the chance to see either the Blue Angles or the Thunderbirds, go for it! No matter how much traffic you have to fight to get into the parking lot, and back out of it, it'll be worth your while. 

I've also seen some really great flying by individual F-16 and F-18 pilots.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Thanks Pelican for the link. It sounds like its worth going there for a time! Not sure if I can make it, but I definitely am looking into it. I have a Flag Day parade coming up this Saturday so that may be a factor.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

I remember my first air show. It was up in Niagara Falls 1985. It was a great show, I was in awe until the Blue Angels crashed & it went to a state of total shock. 1 of the pilots was killed


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I think thats something i'll watch from home,some of those planes have trouble staying in the sky


----------



## greenquestlawn (Feb 1, 2001)

I agree anytime the blue angels are in town its a must see.

They will be appearing for the second time in three years at the Muskegon Air show.

I have not missed our air show in over ten years.

Ours is the 4th of July weekend.....Can't wait!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Unfortunately rain is forcast for the weekend (why should this weekend be any different?). Be aware that if there is a low cieling, no flights will take place. Static displays will still be on hand for review.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> Be aware that if there is a low cieling, no flights will take place


Actually, there are different ways they'll deal with low ceilings. You're right that they won't fly if it's below certain minimums, but here's something I found that gives a fairly concise description of how they adjust the show for the weather:

"Indeed, to be able to perform, the Blue Angels must have at least 3 nautical miles of visibility from centerpoint and a minimum cloud ceiling of 1,500 feet. At these minimums, the Blue Angels perform a limited number of maneuvers in what is called a "flat show". When the ceiling is at least 3,500 feet and visibility is at least 3 nautical miles, a "low show" is performed, which includes some rolling maneuvers. With a minimum ceiling of 8,000 feet and visibility of 3 nautical miles, the Blue Angels can perform their "high show", which includes all maneuvers."


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I saw an F-14 and what I believe was an A-10 fly over today, probably flying in to Stewart Field. I only got a quick glimpse of the A-10 due to cloud cover, but the F-14 was flying a bit lower.

The local radio stations are saying the show's sold out, I've never heard of a show with reserved seating before, usually just general admission. I don't know if you'd be turned away without a ticket or if you might be able to purchase admission.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I heard on a different radio station this morning that tickets are still available at the gate. Sorry for the previous post. Maybe the reserved seating is sold out?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

The show is only 10 minutes from my house,they must have been practicing all yesterday. It sounded like they were landing on our roof! I couldnt imagine being under attack by those fighter Jets,just there speed and noise was enough to scare the #%!!**& out of me. .


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

It sounds like a great time


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Believe it or not John, we could hear the jets clear over here. At first I thought it was thunder, almost called you to see if a storm was coming. After about 20 minutes of it I figured out it was the jets!

The forcast for Sunday is starting to look pretty good, they might get the show in after all.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Well, they pulled it off! The weather held out for both days, I went today. The parking was $5 instead of the advertised $10 and included a shuttle bus both ways. Admission was the advertised $20, a bit steep but what a show!

Here's an overview of the static display planes. You can see the C5A and C-130, there are more planes behind them hidden from view.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Here's a shot inside the cargo bay of the C5A


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Here's the C5A ready for loading. The gear is on screw jacks and lowers the plane about 2 feet for loading. The folding ramps extend from both the front and rear.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

C5A taking off. Words can't describe the awe I felt to see something this big actually take flight. It's the Air Force's largest aircraft.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Landing gear rotates 90 degrees before lifting into the belly.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The pilot made a fast pass at about 350 mph and then made a sharp banking turn


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The upper and lower flaps, plus 2 inboard engines with thrust reversers allow the jet to land on 2000 foot runways.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

These people are standing directly under the engine. Look at the size, there are 4 on the plane! The announcer stated this plane generates more horsepower than the entire Indy 500 starting grid!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Stewart Airport hosts the NY Air National Guard Transport Wing, there are 8 C5As plus a number of C-130s stationed here. Johnny D and I regularly see these planes in the air, but to see them up close is something else.

I'll have more photos for you tomorrow, I have to format them. Some are pretty awesome!


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Actually, that bunch was pretty awesome. Great photo work!


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Pretty impressive pictures you got! I wish I was there. I could not make it this year, but should they be come back next year?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Here's a few more. As I mentioned, there were a few static displays hidden from view by the transport planes.

This is a Helicopter of the same configuration as the Blackhawk, I couldn't find a placard with the official designation. I believe this ones' set up for rescue, I didn't see any armanment and notice the FLIR unit up front.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

An Avenger WWII fighter, just like the one Pres. George H. Bush flew.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Predecessor to the C-130 with 2 gas engines. Again, no placard.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Business end of the F-14 Tomcat


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

This is a Russian built Yak 55, specifically built for competition stunt flying. In this maneuver the pilot came across the field at near stall speed drifting sideways. Notice the smoke trail. It almost hung there like a chopper.

This guy was crazy! He had the plane falling backward after a high stall for about 100 yards before bringing it back forward. In another high stall stunt, he would let the plane tumble end over end towards earth before recovering.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Closer shot of the same plane


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Here's a Canadian FA-18


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Canadian FA-18 flying "dirty" in a tight turn


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Canadian FA-18 making a fast pass


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Great pics Pelican! They came out great . My kids loved the show,they were perfectly content sitting in the back of my truck watching it from a mile or so away.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I've got more, but this formatting process is slow, a number of steps are required for each picture.

Here's the F-15 Eagle making a tight hard turn. Note the afterburner cones.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

A bit further through the turn....

How cool is this?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

This one's a keeper...

Vapor trail and afterburner cones...too much power!!!:yow!:


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

50 years of air supremacy

P51 Mustang and F-15 Eagle, side by side.

This sight really stirs the heart:salute:


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Sorry for the fuzz, camera wouldn't focus quick enough

Still a beautiful sight


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Hats off to the men and women who have kept us free!:salute:

Tomorrow the Blue angels!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

OK, last bunch of pictures.

Here's the Blue Angels support plane, a C-130 Transport called "Fat Albert". They are doing a short runway takeoff with rocket boosters. The boosters last about 30 seconds and allow the plane to take off in an almost vertical climb.

Sorry I lost the tail,I panned too fast.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The C-130 has 4 turbo prop engines. The blades on the propellers are reversable which provides forward thrust. This allows the plane to land on short runways and go in reverse. Here he has just backed up perpendicular to the runway and then taxied away in the opposite direction of the landing.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The Blue Angels!

Here's numbers 1 through 4 in formation at takeoff.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Numbers 1 through 4 making a turn in formation


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Here they are again making a low and slow "dirty" pass for the crowd. This is a very tough maneuver, the planes are near stall speed. Note the tail hooks.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Here's 1 through 5 in a fast hard climb


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

1 through 6 making a fast banked turn.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Here they are again still in formation


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

One more time, still in formation. They are at the top of a high loop, upside down ready to return to the bottom of the loop.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

One last picture, this one's for the nozzle nuts. The Stewart Airport crash truck


----------

